# Dog's suddenly afraid of food dish...



## Obabikon

Starting around Friday, my dog has been getting increasingly reluctant to eat out of his dish. It started as just hesitation at the moment I told him he could take it, but now it's progressed to the point that he won't even begin to eat. Now he backs away with his head low, staring at the bowl as if he's scared of it. If I slide the bowl toward him, he really backs up and cowers.

He doesn't do this with his identical looking water dish, and he WANTS to eat. To prove this, I put some of the food on the floor and he ate it so fast he nearly put a hole in the linoleum.

It's something about the bowl, but I can't figure it out...

Any ideas on what the problem is or how to fix it?

For some background, it has been a unusual week for him, with a couple trips to strange places, including an all-day stay with my grandparents while I attended a funeral.

Also, I can't help but notice that this behavior stated right about the time I started FF training with him. Any possible connection there?

Thanks


----------



## Pete

I don't know... maybe while she was away and on vacation somebody thumped him with a food dish or maybe there was a wasp inside and when he ate out of it, it stung him... One of my pups recently developed not eating out of her food bowl. She always spills it and eats around it. But it takes her 25 minutes of slow nibbling before she is finished. And if there are a few kibbles left in the bowl... she will tip it in stead of just lapping up the few remaining kibbles.

Maybe the reflection in the bowl freaks him out if its a metal bowl.

Change the bowl and make it non reflective see what happens. Cowering at the bowl sounds like something happened or he is developing ghosts in his head.

Pete


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

Obabikon said:


> *It started as just hesitation at the moment I told him he could take it*, but now it's progressed to the point that he won't even begin to eat. Now he backs away with his head low, staring at the bowl as if he's scared of it. If I slide the bowl toward him, he really backs up and cowers......





Obabikon said:


> Also, I can't help but notice that this behavior stated right about the time I started FF training with him. Any possible connection there?
> 
> Thanks


 
Are you one of “Those” people who do obsessive obedience type of crap with your dogs and it’s food? Giving and taking and giving back and having them sit, lay down or stand on their head before allowing them to eat? If you are, I feel this causes more issues than you can shake a heeling stick at. Plop down the supper dish ether in the privacy of their crate or like I do on the kitchen floor, each dog has a corner. And let them enjoy there well earned meal. If your not one of “Those” people, sorry but one of the little things that really piss me off is those folk who feel compelled to flock with their dogs food. How about those grandparents? Could they have smacked the dog around with the dish?

In the short term, nothing wrong with a dog eating off the floor for a bit, if the dog is having a happy mealtime and making a clean spot on the linoleum, well that’s a tofer.


----------



## Obabikon

No, I'm not one of "those" people... at least I don't think I am 

Yes, I've always had the dog sit when I scoop out some food for him and set the bowl on the floor, but only for as long as the few second it takes me to do so, and only because I don't want to get tackled in the process. It's not like I'm making him do tricks or something....

As for my grandparents, I suppose they might have accidentally done something that freaked him out, but as we talked the evening I picked him up I remember my grandma saying how quickly he wolfed down his food that day.

What seems to set him off most is the metallic sound of the bowl sliding on the floor. Don't know what to make of that...

Until now, he hasn't been afraid of ANYTHING... loud trucks, vacuum cleaners, thunder, gunshots, strangers, etc.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

Obabikon said:


> I've always had the dog sit when I scoop out some food for him and set the bowl on the floor, but only for as long as the few second it takes me to do so, and only because I don't want to get tackled in the process. It's not like I'm making him do tricks or something.....


That's cool

Clean the bowl very well, fill with fresh popped corn, sit on floor in TV room and snack, you and the dog.


----------



## metalone67

Just to see if it's that type of bowl, try an old tuperware bowl and see what happens. I'd say something has happened to him that he relates to the bowl. IMO.


----------



## MooseGooser

How's this for a guess??

Is there by chance a static electricity charge building up on a metal bowl?? The water wouldn't because of obvious reasons. But dry food could possibly!!

Just a silly guess from Gooser.

Gooser


----------



## Ken Newcomb

A my grandpa would say, put the food in the bowl within three days I bet he eats.


----------



## Obabikon

Thanks for all the theories and suggestions, everyone. I'll try them out and get him eating out of the bowl again soon.


----------



## duck fever

Are you having a force fetch session right after he eats? Maybe he's associating the bowl and eating with what comes next, so he's avoiding the eating in hopes of getting out of the FF session. 


Maybe thinking too deep? Maybe not...


----------



## Happy Gilmore

Maybe the metal makes the fillings in his teeth feel funny... that's' what happens to me when I'm eating out of the dog bowl... I dunno?


----------



## HuntinDawg

MooseGooser said:


> Hows this for a guess??
> 
> Is there by chance a static electricity charge building up on a metal bowl??


That was my first guess too. Oh crap, I'm starting to think like the Gooser. I'm in worse mental health than I thought!

My other though was the possibility of a bee sting or ant bite the last time he ate from the bowl?

Do the food bowls sit on the floor? I have seen dogs bothered by the bowl sliding around. Maybe try one of those racks that hold the food and water bowls elevated off the floor? The bowls cannot slide around if you do that and some people think they aid in digestion and possibly help prevent bloat and gastric torsion although it hasn't been proven as far as I know.


----------



## Billie

Have you put a new id tag on his collar, or could the ring on his collar be clanging on the pan and scaring him? Just a thought-


----------



## metalone67

Billie said:


> have you put a new id tag on his collar,or could the ring on his collar be clanging on the pan and scaring him? Just a thought-


I had the same problem with my oldest, but she's gotten pretty good at not letting her tags bang the bowl. She does great with it now back to eating like the normal lab.


----------



## DL

Does the bowl have hooks on it?


----------



## Obabikon

No hooks, no new collar jingling, and I don't FF train immediately before or after feeding. I don't use any of the same commands in force fetching as I do around feeding time, and to the best of my knowledge my body language is non threatening.

Jeff T, as for your question about consequences for not waiting for his food, there aren't really any, because he never has really broken for his food. He's always just sat there till the food is in the bowl and on the ground. Then I say "OK" and he starts eating.

Something must have really startled him just recently....


----------



## Latisha

Saw this happen once to a dog when the food had been left out and ants had gotten into it. Dog must have gotten a mouthful of ants and gave it a fright.

Reagardless, I am of the mindset that it doesn't really matter what caused it. The more you make of this, the harder you try to get the dog "over it", the worse it might get. You need to be very non-chalant about it, and the dog will eat when its hungry. Back off, give the dog space, allow him 15 minutes to eat, then pick up the food. If you have other hungry dogs near by eyeing the dish, the competition tends to pick up their pace too. A few skipped meals won't hurt him, and hunger tends to get them over any foolishness real quick. He will be back to his old self in no time. 

Latisha


----------



## Lpgar

My old girl Kate had a period just the same... would not go near her dish... turned out it was near a floor heating register and the furnace was making a noise I could not even hear. Got so bad she wouldn't even go out of the door beside the dish anymore... had to take her out the front door to air and load. Started one day... lasted several months... went away about as fast as it started. Very strange. I could not get that dog ever to go down to the basement level with the furnace ever.


----------



## Scott Parker

I have a stand made out of PVC pipe that I feed my dogs out of that way the bowl doesn't slide around on the floor and they don't have to bend over to eat. It's easy to make out of 3/4 inch PVC and you can lift the bowl in and out of it for cleaning and to fill it.


----------



## laker

My guess would be a bee sting.


----------



## TN_LAB

Ken Newcomb said:


> A my grandpa would say, put the food in the bowl within three days I bet he eats.


A common saying around my house when kids (or dog) turns up their nose (or worse) about what's for dinner:

They'll eat it or they won't.

"Nobody ever died from missing one meal."


To the original poster: I do hope your dog isn't having some major issue and that it's simply a quirky situation with the food bowl.


----------



## jeff t.

Latisha said:


> Reagardless, I am of the mindset that it doesn't really matter what caused it. The more you make of this, the harder you try to get the dog "over it", the worse it might get.


I think this is good advice. Whatever caused the problem, the dog needs to get over it.


----------



## blind ambition

Obabikon said:


> He doesn't do this with his identical looking water dish, and he WANTS to eat.
> 
> It's something about the bowl, but I can't figure it out...
> 
> Any ideas on what the problem is or how to fix it?
> 
> Thanks


Soooo... have you tried putting his food in the water bowl and putting his water in his food bowl? That might just clear up the bowl thing right there and leave you to ask yourself if the release to eat command is the same or is given in the same tone as your fetch command as per resent FF?


----------



## Latisha

blind ambition said:


> Soooo....have you tried putting his food in the water bowl and putting his water in his food bowl? That might just clear up the bowl thing right there and leave you to ask yourself if the release to eat command is the same or is given in the same tone as your fetch command as per resent FF?


Sometimes the simple things are the most effective. Try a new dog bowl. 

Latisha


----------



## Howard N

jeff t. said:


> I think this is good advice. Whatever caused the problem, the dog needs to get over it.


+1

The more you coddle the dog, the more he'll expect it.

Tell the dog to get over himself and not be such a sissy.


----------



## MooseGooser

Is it a shiny bowl???

Don't take this wrong... but is he beautifully challenged?? Maybes He sees Himself in the reflection!!

Another silly Gooser guess!!:razz:

Gooser

I go through this problem every morning with the mirror!


----------



## FOM

MooseGooser said:


> I go through this problem every morning with the mirror!


Just think what the poor Mrs. Gooser goes through...... 

FOM


----------



## MooseGooser

She calls me "CHARMING"


Gooser


----------



## duk4me

MooseGooser said:


> She calls me "CHARMING"
> 
> 
> Gooser


She said harming not charming sometimes we just hear what we want to hear.


----------



## JS

I guess that guy won't be buying any syrup from Ken. :shock:

JS


----------



## 2tall

Well, if you ever do decide you are ready to own a dog, you can get a lot of useful info here


----------



## ErinsEdge

Latisha said:


> Sometimes the simple things are the most effective. Try a new dog bowl.
> 
> Latisha


I agree. Sometimes simple is best


----------



## Sharon Potter

That post didn't last long. Good job, Mods!


----------



## mjh345

Hey mods, Why the heck did my post get deleted?


----------



## 2tall

I think they had to delete any post that quoted the original! We don't want to spread that kind of trash.


----------



## Vicky Trainor

mjh345 said:


> Hey mods, Why the heck did my post get deleted?


Sorry, I had to delete your post because you had quoted the offensive post in your reply.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Thank you, Vicky!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

To the person who registered two accounts on RTF, one under the username of Aholedogowners, the other under the username of Aholeadvicegivers:

You have received an email from me at both of your email addresses.

Please give me a phone call and let's have a talk.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson

This thread is over two years old.


----------



## duk4me

Chris Atkinson said:


> This thread is over two years old.


Ok, did the dog ever start back eating out of his dish. I just hate a story without a happy ending.


----------



## Rainmaker

duk4me said:


> Ok, did the dog ever start back eating out of his dish. I just hate a story without a happy ending.


The OP's dog died of blasto. Sometimes, bumping old threads brings up some sad memories for some.


----------



## duk4me

Rainmaker said:


> The OP's dog died of blasto. Sometimes, bumping old threads brings up some sad memories for some.


Oh man I am so sorry for the OP. 

I do want to make it clear that post were deleted and I am not the person who bumped this up. Not even I am that crass.


----------



## Nicolelindaman

MooseGooser said:


> Hows this for a guess??
> 
> 
> Is there by chance a static electricity charge building up on a metal bowl??
> 
> The water wouldnt because of obvious reasons.
> 
> But dry food could possibly!!
> 
> Just a silly guess from Gooser
> 
> Gooser


I know that this post was from a decade ago but I thought it was funny because I was reading up on the same issue with my dog and I thought the same thing was possible that you mentioned. She’s 12.5 and she’s always ate out of metal dishes her entire life, a few times recently I’ve heard her Yelp and turn and run for her life 🤣. 

Granted I’ve heard her do this randomly when she was in bed with me too a few times the past couple years, so I just assumed she got bit by something (which would be SO awesome if I was sleeping with spiders in my bed 🙄) or she was having a bad dream. Then I heard it happen in the middle of the night while she was drinking out of her water dish. Then the next day I noticed how she was super skiddish eating her food and drinking water. Like the bowls were going to jump off their stand and attack her. 😂 

I sat with her and told her everything was ok to try to calm her down but she wouldn’t drink anymore and acted scared when I put the dish in front of her. So the only thing I could think of is that she maybe got shocked by the food dish and is scared of both now, which would also kind of explain the times she freaked out in bed. It could be static from the blankets or something that shocked her. The only other thought that could be affecting this is that she’s lost her eye sight completely at night and I’m sure at her age, she doesn’t have 20/20 during the day anymore either. 😂 

Anyway, I doubt you’ll see this post a decade later but I just wanted to let you know that I was thankful for your opinion. Thanks!


----------

